
Ask HN: Why isn't homebrew officially supported by Apple? - tush726
Why isn&#x27;t homebrew officially supported by Apple? OR why doesn&#x27;t apple provide a command line based package manager?
======
mintlysocial
OS X/Darwin follows the design philosophy of it's cousin FreeBSD. The base
system is only upgraded when a new OS version is released. Upgrades may or may
not be the latest version of a software package. If the tool does it job and
does it well then it may not be upgraded. The idea is " the lastest version
may not equate to a better version" or "if it ain't broke, then don't fix it".
So, the base system on your version of OS X will only be patched when there is
a security concern or severe bug.

------
rvalue
Homebrew doesn't have any existing support to accept license to use for every
application. Users of brew just download and install.

If Apple had to implement a package manager, I think they would ask
application developers to accept Apple's own license and policies for
distribution etc. which may not be acceptable with them.

Also, wouldn't it make Appstore redundant ?

------
coppolaemilio
Because they will have to maintain it. If it already exists why bother?

